# Can you pay eircom bill with Credit Card



## Afterflood (3 Aug 2010)

Hello all,

I am wondering if anyone knows if it is possible to pay Eircom bill withdirect scheduled payment from credit card.

I know pay by direct debit from my current account but I figue if I could charge it to my Tesco Visa then I would get a few clubcard points every month.

If anyone knows if this is possible i would appreciate.

Thank you.


----------



## Tessi (3 Aug 2010)

Hi afterflood

I listened to a programme on the radio which had callers ring in with problems.  I didn't get the start of it, who was giving advice etc.  One piece of advice given was to "not" put direct debits on credit cards as you could have prolems down the line when you go to cancel the direct debit.  Sorry to be vague but do research a bit more before doing it.  Perhaps other posters will shed light on the subject.


----------

